# [2010] Why should I go to Aruba



## welshhope (Sep 5, 2010)

Being a fairly well travelled Brit, I am wondering if it is worth the cost and effort of going to Aruba next year - it has always been on the wish list since we almost bought a Divi Heritage timeshare 20 years ago (we were in Barbados and did not buy).

I am reading crowded pools indiffferent service - up at 6 a.m. to get a pool side sunbed - not my idea of fun! 

I had priceless guidance from you tuggers on HHI and am here at the moment - it is wonderful 

Looking forward to your guidance on - if I should go and what is the best time to visit and what to do if I go?


----------



## siesta (Sep 5, 2010)

aruba is pretty unique for the caribbean, a desert island with cacti, extremely nice beaches, and they have a good night life in oranjestad.  plus year round perfect weather with hardly any rain. I've always had a pleasant time in aruba, and whenever I travel in the caribbean in general I seem to lower my expectations for service and general hospitality which is easy to do since it is soo beautiful.

I may be partial to aruba though as I enjoy non-stop flights out of ohare international for around $550ish


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Sep 5, 2010)

It's your opportunity to experience New Yorkers in a Caribbean venue, some of whom carry on like they're in their backyards in Brooklyn and Long Island. And wait until you watch their fangs emerge if you dare to look at a chaise lounge that they've declared as "theirs." Watch the Youtube video of the ladies from Brooklyn (they remind me of Roller Derby players) having an early morning confrontation over a chaise lounge at the Aruba Marriott.

Here's why we return to Aruba annually:
Consistently outstanding weather;
Friendly, local island residents;
Safe;
Frequent, mainline service by many major air carriers (only once you've had a flight cancellation on an island with limited flight service by that and other airlines, due you realize the benefits of being a passenger of an airline with several flights a day to/from that island (e.g. extra capacity);
Great mix of opportunities to relax, enjoy local culture, water sports, dining;
Several nice hotels and timeshare resorts;
For those who gamble, gambling;
Good availability of responsible babysitters.


----------



## jimf41 (Sep 5, 2010)

EducatedConsumer said:


> It's your opportunity to experience New Yorkers in a Caribbean venue, some of whom carry on like they're in their backyards in Brooklyn and Long Island. And wait until you watch their fangs emerge if you dare to look at a chaise lounge that they've declared as "theirs." Watch the Youtube video of the ladies from Brooklyn (they remind me of Roller Derby players) having an early morning confrontation over a chaise lounge at the Aruba Marriott.
> .



That's not just the folks from New York. It's everyone that goes to the Marriott's there. It's not nearly as prevalent in the other resorts on the island. They don't tolerate bad behavior as much as the Aruba Marriottville complex does. Tee times of 0530 for a lounge chair are standard there. Not my idea of relaxation.


----------



## dima (Sep 6, 2010)

I would say Phuket beach club is better choice than Aruba Surf Club:whoopie:


----------



## lovearuba (Sep 6, 2010)

*why aruba*

Hi
I go to Aruba annually, my reasons may be different than yours.  There are direct flights from Boston.  The weather is usually great, dont go in August though, it was too hot this year.  There are plenty of restaurants. Most people speak English and they are generally very nice.  The water is caribbean blue and the beaches are clean and beautiful.  We love the MiDushi snorkel cruise and the Red Sail sunset cruise.  The ocean club always feels so peaceful to me.  I enjoy getting up early and walking the beach to Dunkin donuts for iced coffee.  By the time I get back its time to get in line for a palapa, only a few people in line when I get there.  You may take someone who is an early bird like me who doesnt have an issue with being out that early in the morning.  

I've been to most of the caribbean islands and hands down Aruba is the top on my list.


----------



## JimIg23 (Sep 6, 2010)

EducatedConsumer said:


> Watch the Youtube video of the ladies from Brooklyn (they remind me of Roller Derby players) having an early morning confrontation over a chaise lounge at the Aruba Marriott.



where's the link?


----------



## m61376 (Sep 6, 2010)

Our favorite island. Why? Like posted above:
-consistently great weather all year (it is below the hurricane belt)
-easy direct flights
-beautiful Caribbean beaches, some of which are top rated in the world
-friendly residents and safe environment to wander and walk
-cooling ocean breeze making lying on the beach a pleasure. August was a bit hotter this year then usual, btw, but still had a wonderful week
-great assortment of really good restaurants (far better than most found in other islands, inc. Hawaii)
-all the water activities, inc. several really nice snorkeling beaches. It is the wind surfing capital of the world, btw. Several casinos if you're into that too.
-It is the only island that I enjoy returning to and the only place I feel that I've been on vacation just relaxing and not just sight-seeing and running.
-palapas and bimini chaises with canopies on the beach so you can enjoy lying on the beach in shade

The pool lounge reservation system is a pain, although the addition of 90 new lounges this week and a new adult only pool will hopefully alleviate that problem. We always lie on the beach under a palapa. There are always stacks of empty lounges on the beach, btw. Oh- and the chaises are free- no $15 per day charge like at some of the other places, no dragging one's own chairs or chaises to the beach. The only thing you have to carry is a towel, some sunscreen, and perhaps your cooler with goodies- or enjoy beachside waiter/waitress service, since they come around frequently for drink or food orders. Sounds more like a resort than a timeshare to me.

Unfortunately, it is human nature and many other resorts and cruises share the same early bird lounge monopolizing issue, so it is not unique to Aruba. Besides, I'm partial to New Yorkers , although have enjoyed talking to people from all over, only meeting a few from New York this past trip.

As they say- try it, you'll like it


----------



## mariawolf (Sep 6, 2010)

We went to Aruba this year for a change--just don't go the end of January -- at least that is what folks in the hot tubs told us==apparently there is a large group from NY who go and it is apparently over run with out of control children/families--only heard this second hand but from several folks we heard from it is the worst time to go==others here may have more info on the exact times.
We found it easy to get around--great public transportation and lots of great restaurants--and we did stay at Marriott hotel and I did find you needed to get out early to get some shade==although at least half seem to require that you pay for the ones in  shaded areas.
Honestly I enjoyed the change but still prefer the BVI.


----------



## Larry (Sep 6, 2010)

Aruba is our favorite Caribbean destination followed by St. Lucia.

We love Aruba for all of the same reasons as previously posted.

1) Great weather all the time
2) Fantastic people that make you feel at home and relaxed.
3) Safe, clean island with little or no poverty.
4) Fantastic restaurants
5) Great beaches and water-sports
6) wonderful cooling trade-winds
7) little or no rain to spoil our outdoor fun
8) casino's and nightlife with decent entertainment
9) easy to get to from NY with direct flights available
10) No one bothers you on the beach trying to sell you their junk like in Jamaica or Mexico.

We have stayed on eagle beach (la Cabana) downtown (  renaissance) and palm beach ( Playa Linda) and loved all but for different reasons. 

We have been to Aruba in mid to end of January and never had any problems, but have never stayed at Marriott in Aruba and don't care for their location. We are going again at end of January and will be staying at Divi Golf resort and Costa Linda for two weeks


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 6, 2010)

If you don't want the crowded places, try the Renaissance.  It's not where all the other resorts are, and they have their own private island.  It's just across from the downtown shopping district, and right next door is the Renaissance Mall with plenty of restaurants and a movie theater.  No fighting for beach chairs.  It's a nice resort, with all 1 BR units.


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 6, 2010)

Like you, Aruba was always somewhere I wanted to go.

I will echo the others who said don't go in August.  That's when we went (3 years ago) and it was hotter than hell (and very sticky humidity... at least it was constantly windy, but still...)  If last August was "hotter than usual," I can't even imagine what that was like.

Other than the God-awful heat & humidity in August, Aruba was really nice.  Everyone is so friendly and happy.  The beaches and water are just beautiful.  The golf course was very nice.  There are so many good restaurants in the area to choose from... great food _and _service.  It was on the pricey side, but you gotta expect that on resort islands.  The lazy-river pool at the Surf Club was one of our favorite things to do at night (when all the pool crowds were gone).

As for the chaise lounges, yes, people would get up early and reserve the chaises in the best spots and then not show up for hours to use them, which annoyed me.  I always got up early to exercise, so I began to do the same on my way to the fitness center...just drop down a couple of towels in some shaded spots.  Then someone stole our towels. (You are allotted so many towels per room, and you trade them in each day for clean ones and they keep track of them, so if you decide to keep them as souvenirs, they'll charge you for them.)  I ended up doing the same - keeping my eye on some towels using to reserve chairs, and when the chairs were not used within the 1/2 hr. limit, I took the towels.  It's all just a stupid game everyone plays.  Marriott has rules about reserving lounge chairs but what good are they if they don't enforce them?

But I think a trip to Aruba, even from Great Britian, is worth it.  I would go again, but not in August.


----------



## RandR (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with what everyone is saying to a degree.  I lot of it depends on when you are able to travel.  We are constrained by my daughters school and camp schedule.  We just came back from the Surf Club yesterday, and it was hot and humid.  That said, it was hot and humid in NY also so not that big a deal to us.  The only thing it limited was that we didn't feel like eating at an outdoor restaurant.  Fotunately there are plenty of great indoor restaurants.  At this time of year we also didn't have much trouble getting lounge chairs.  Some days we didn't go down until 9:30 and there was no problem.  Did we get the "prime" ones, no.  But they were just fine with us. If you not ther at a high time, you won't have to wake up early.  The island has snorkeling, scuba, nice beaches, beautiful water and nice people.  It is also a "safe" island.  I never felt threatened while walking around, even at night.  You can't say that about a lot of the islands.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Sep 6, 2010)

EducatedConsumer said:


> It's your opportunity to experience New Yorkers in a Caribbean venue, some of whom carry on like they're in their backyards in Brooklyn and Long Island. And wait until you watch their fangs emerge if you dare to look at a chaise lounge that they've declared as "theirs." Watch the Youtube video of the ladies from Brooklyn (they remind me of Roller Derby players) having an early morning confrontation over a chaise lounge at the Aruba Marriott.



Really... you found this necessary? I'm heading to the Surf Club in a few weeks. I hope I don't run into any wild packs of New Yorkers. Hey, wait a second....


----------



## m61376 (Sep 6, 2010)

SpikeMauler said:


> Really... you found this necessary? I'm heading to the Surf Club in a few weeks. I hope I don't run into any wild packs of New Yorkers. Hey, wait a second....


:hysterical::rofl:


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 6, 2010)

We enjoyed our Aruba Surf Club Feb 2009 stay immensely. For us it was the 
1. The quality of the Marriott Surf Club's pools and amenities
2. The oceanview room was excellent with a 180 degree oceanfront like view which is really appealing to us. 
3. The restaurants were very good.
4. Casinos were fun. We're not gamblers, but we really did enjoy the small casinos that are on the island.

We weren't impressed with
1. The beaches. We're probably spoiled by Maui, HHI and Hamptons beaches but other than Baby Beach we weren't impressed.
2. The island itself. Its really just a arid desert island and the main cities were very run down with just a coating of glitz IMHO.

Overall the Aruba Surf Club itself makes it worth the trip.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 6, 2010)

While Aruba has wonderful beaches and nice temperatures, it's not at all like Hawaii in terms of other natural scenery.  It's quite arid, so lots of cactus and some barren areas, and it's quite flat.  Often I think people expect all islands to have the lush, green feeling of Hawaii, and Aruba doesn't at all.

It's also very windy - all the time.  It's the only place I've ever burnt the top of my head because I gave up trying to keep my hat on!  The warm wind made me feel parched  (Of course pina coladas were a good solution.)

I enjoyed the trip for the reasons others mentioned - good restaurants, safe environment, etc.,  Parts of the island did feel more "concrete" than other places in the Caribbean but that may be because it doesn't get the hurricanes that would wipe out things like the beach walk on other islands.

Just thought I'd offer a contrasting view.  I was glad we went to Aruba but it's not high on our list of places to revisit.


----------



## RandR (Sep 6, 2010)

It is quite true that Aruba is not like the other islands with their lush greenery.  That is because of the lack of rain.  This can also be looked upon as a plus.  While other people of other islands were worried about Hurricane Earl, we were enjoyed the spin around the lazy river.  

Again, most of the decision will be based on what you are looking for and when you can go.  Aruba is a great place to visit if the things it has to offer are what you are looking for.


----------



## Mamianka (Sep 6, 2010)

mariawolf said:


> We went to Aruba this year for a change--just don't go the end of January -- at least that is what folks in the hot tubs told us==apparently there is a large group from NY who go and it is apparently over run with out of control children/families--only heard this second hand but from several folks we heard from it is the worst time to go==others here may have more info on the exact times.
> We found it easy to get around--great public transportation and lots of great restaurants--and we did stay at Marriott hotel and I did find you needed to get out early to get some shade==although at least half seem to require that you pay for the ones in  shaded areas.
> Honestly I enjoyed the change but still prefer the BVI.




I am a New Yorker, and despite what you see and hear on TV *reality* shows - most of us are quiet and polite people, the same as you find anywhere else.  So there.http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/wave.gif

Now - we are also both retired teachers, and YES - you want to stay away from any place that New Yorkers will bring their high school kids to , in mid to late January.  We have a finale exam schedule, mid-year, called Regents Week - if your kids are NOT taking any classes that have their terminal exam then (that's VERY few), your family does not want thousands of teenagers home alone all day, so very often, that's when families get out of the cold.  Now - the horror story came when some guests in Aruba (Dutch-owned - no enforced drinking age, especially on private property - even if it IS owned by Mormons . . ) we subjected to tipsy and  VERY rowdy teens in the pool area, with "aren't they cute??" parents.  Not at all . . .  when you have waited all year for a beautiful island vacation.

WARNING - this Regents Week is Jan. 22 to 30 this year ( actually, it starts Tuesday, the 25th - but most parents rip their kids out from the previous weekend.)  Do NOT book a trip to any of the spots where you think that New Yorkers (and this is because of the school calendar - we are lovely people, right??) might be taking HS kids, and that place is LAX with their non-enforcement of drinking age.  Other northern states do NOT have this testing schedule - their kids just go to school.  The four of us teachers in this family have taught in several northeast states - ONLY NY has these Regents exams.

Now you know - it's the State Dept. of Ed's fault - it usually is . . .http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/annoyed.gif


----------



## Luckybee (Sep 6, 2010)

What Aruba isn't

1. Lush and tropical
2. Culturally interesting
3. Lots of scenery
4. Lots to see and do

What it is

1. Generally consistent weather(I say generally because out of 15 or so trips we have had 2 that were a complete bomb weather wise but that is unusual)
2. Wonderful beaches and for most you walk right out your room/timeshare/condo/ right on to the beach unlike many other islands where part of the fun is going to try different beaches each day(you can do that in Aruba but the best beaches are usually at your doorstep ....better for those of us who simply wish to R and R and stay put)
3. Commercial/Modern- this is a plus from our point of view .....allows for an amazing variety of dining options/grocery options
4. Consistent
5. Comfortable
6. Friendly(at most resorts but not all)
7. Windy/Breezy(we find that a plus since we spend alot of time on the beach and it keeps us cool but some dont like that aspect)
8. Very Very Safe-this is unlike most islands , and in Aruba we have no qualms driving or walking anywhere even quite late at night. That isnt to say that you forget to pack common sense but, one can take a nice stroll along the beach at night and not be looking over your shoulder

Is it worth it for you to go to Aruba....the answer is it depends ! If you're looking for a great place to kick back and simply relax for a couple of weeks then the answer is absolutely yes. We've done many of the Caribbean Islands, Hawaii countless times, many of the South Pacific Islands, and for us one thing is clear...when we're looking for a place to R and R that feels like home but has wonderful weather and a great beach to wake up to Aruba is perfect. 
Much of the experience depends on where one stays in Aruba which is different from many other islands. We've stayed at all 3 Marriott properties , the Hyatt resort(that was our "home" before we purchased at the Ocean Club), the Bucuti, and the Riu. I personally would never go to Aruba and do an all inclusive again...did it last year for 4 days at the beginning of our trip, and have had friends who have tried it...imho it doesnt work well there(we were extremely unhappy at the Riu and left there feeling that if one went for a first time to Aruba and missed the dining experiences elsewhere on the island and only had the Riu "experience" you'd be less likely to speak highly of Aruba), although we have enjoyed A.I elsewhere. The Ocean Club has a much different feel then the Surf Club, or the Hotel....the Hyatt has a much different feel/vibe that any of the Marriott properties, and the Bucuti/ or any of the properties on Eagle beach are very different than are the Palm Beach resorts. So choose where to stay wisely, again depending on what you personally like/dont like. If you dont wish to "up at 6 a.m. to get a pool side sunbed " then dont choose a resort that is on Palm Beach(or do what we do...reserve/pay for a Palapa/beach hut most days and no worries as to when we arrive).
If you're looking to return home, saying OMG we loved Aruba it was so interesting , so beautiful, so much to see and do(its not that there isnt anything to do but that isnt the reason to go to Aruba) you'll end up disappointed !
If you want to get back home and say Ive never felt more relaxed without a care in the world, and Omg we had great weather, and terrific food and didnt move for 2 weeks then you'll love it 

Best time to go.....hmmm that depends too ...the weather is pretty consistent year round but that said both the "bad trips" we had involved weather end of November/early December which is rainy season. You just dont want to be there when the island floods.....lol.....beacause they get such little rain normally the drainage systems are non exsistent and on those infrequent occasions when they do get alot of rain....well lets just say that having a taxi drop you off a mile or so away from your resort at 1:00 am because of flooding probably isnt what you're looking for


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 6, 2010)

We have been going to Aruba annually for 27 years.  We always go for 2 weeks at Christmas and New Years.  Yes, it is busy and crowded.  Yes, I get up at 5 AM to get a palapa--but it is a social networking experience--we talk about new restaurants, where people ate the previous evening, etc.  We started going to Aruba after going to a different Caribbean Island each year and we had rain--once we found Aruba, where it rarely rained we stayed.  Prior to owning at the Marriott Ocean Club we stayed at the Hyatt.  Many of our fellow Hyatt guests are now at the OC.  It is like old home weeks--or an annual sleep away camp experience.  Our children have grown up there, and we've made close friends there.  We now, along with other families we know, are now bringing our grandchildren annually.    The restaurants are wonderful and as others on this thread have said it is total R & R.  The island is family and child friendly.

If you want a restful vacation then go to Aruba--I would say it is worth the cost of the flight.  By the way it is not always VERY windy.  May is the  windiest month.  In late Dec it has mild tradewinds.:whoopie:


----------



## mprocopi (Sep 6, 2010)

*Aruba is worth it!*

Let me start out by saying that if you are going to the prime vacation times there could be waiting.   This can be avoided if you try to get out there in the late sept - late october timeframe.  That would be my advice.

Here's what I love about Aruba:

Great Pools - Surf Club Lazy River
A good selection of casinos
Sport fishing on the ocean for a decent price ($300 US for a mid sized boat)
Safe place to visit
Great Selection of resteraunts


----------



## mariawolf (Sep 6, 2010)

Not sure the group I was mentioning has anything to do with when the schools in NY are out the end of January--we were told it was a large religious group that basically took over the Marriott timeshares so maybe someone who knows more can chime in on when this happens--we were told we we lucky to be there late January to early February! But apparently for those who travel regularly to the timeshares there will know more.
We stayed at the Marriott and liked it there--being used to more lush vegetation on our island travels I didn't really care for the look of the island but we did have great weather with only a brief shower during our one week stay.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Week 2 and Week 3 are to be avoided*

In Mid January you want to stay away from Aruba.
Don't ask why just stay away that is the group you

want to avoid!!!!

Enough said!

Personally my favorite time to travel to Aruba is any time after Labor Day until Christmas! 

You will avoid all of the nonsense.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Aruba ?*

With a home resort of Phuket Beach Club - consistently MVCI's No 1 Resort so often that the trophy almost has its own pool bed - NO CONTEST.

We'll be there again from late Nov thru to mid Dec. 

As for getting up early to tag a bed by the pool - never been necessary and even in Chinese New Year week - you just need to keep the pool boy/girl sweet with a few Baht every day and he/she will look after you.

We like it so much we will be back again twice in  2011.


----------



## JimIg23 (Sep 7, 2010)

SpikeMauler said:


> Really... you found this necessary? I'm heading to the Surf Club in a few weeks. I hope I don't run into any wild packs of New Yorkers. Hey, wait a second....



I normally go back to NY once a year or so to see my friends and family.....  Next year I will just go to Aruba!


----------



## Old Hickory (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll give the "con" opinion as we visited Aruba this past spring.  

The island is ugly brown wind-swept dirt with no trees or substantial green vegetation.  There is no natural or historical significance on the island (unless you count the enormous gasoline refinery built in the late 1930s to supply the WWII war effort).   

I found very little character or charm to the island.  No uniqueness.  There is an Aruban beer but it's a Budweiser knock-off.  No Aruban food.  No Aruban drinks.  No Aruban sayings.  Very little Dutch influence in the architecture or buildings.  I found the bartenders and wait staff to be lacking in social skills.  Resturants are either American chain, Italian, or all you can eat Brazillian meat.  We did find one Dutch pub and I had a Dutch meal but had to order an Irish beer.        

Hotels are mostly the high-rise buildings and they are all on one half of one side of the island where there is a man-made beach.   Marriott provides three separate properties on one end of the long beach and the properties are fine but I never choose a location because of the resort or timeshare.        

If you wind surf or if you like to sit and read in a non-stop breezes, then this might be the place to go.  Otherwise, there are much better islands in the Carribean.

FWIW, I'm a southerner and I can drive to the beautiful, charming, and charismatic gulf coast beaches or southern Atlantic beach towns for any long weekend.  Maybe I'm spoiled.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 7, 2010)

I hear Aruba is much safer now that Yoran Van Der Sloot has been detained in Peru. We actually had one of the best vacations ever while in Aruba.


----------



## jimf41 (Sep 7, 2010)

Old Hickory said:


> I'll give the "con" opinion as we visited Aruba this past spring.
> 
> The island is ugly brown wind-swept dirt with no trees or substantial green vegetation.  There is no natural or historical significance on the island (unless you count the enormous gasoline refinery built in the late 1930s to supply the WWII war effort).
> 
> ...



Everybody loves a sugar coated review. While I'm not in the habit of knocking other folks favorite places I agree with all of the above. Add the fact that my only visit was on week 3 to the Marriott FS hotel and I'll probably never go back.


----------



## Luckybee (Sep 8, 2010)

Old Hickory....you said....
"I'll give the "con" opinion as we visited Aruba this past spring.  

The island is ugly brown wind-swept dirt with no trees or substantial green vegetation.  There is no natural or historical significance on the island (unless you count the enormous gasoline refinery built in the late 1930s to supply the WWII war effort). "

*It depends on what you like....I happen to love deserts so the island terrain suits me just fine. Also there is a reason why the there is so little vegetation...very little rain which makes it ideal imho(unlike STT where we spent a week a number of years ago and it rained every single darn day....swore we wouldnt go back but couldnt resist the steal we got for a getaway next spring....lol). Agree that the refinery way on the other side is an eyesore(like the one that can be seen from the KoOlina resort) but it had kept people employed and not living in poverty for years along with the tourism.....that of course led to one of the safest, if not the safest island in all the Caribbean. Hey, at least it cant be seen from either of the hotel sections* 

"I found very little character or charm to the island.  No uniqueness.  There is an Aruban beer but it's a Budweiser knock-off.  No Aruban food.  No Aruban drinks.  No Aruban sayings.  Very little Dutch influence in the architecture or buildings.  I found the bartenders and wait staff to be lacking in social skills.  Resturants are either American chain, Italian, or all you can eat Brazillian meat.  We did find one Dutch pub and I had a Dutch meal but had to order an Irish beer."


*Oh my gosh...I dont know about Aruban sayings but ...uh...they do have their own language and I dont speak it so perhaps maybe I just missed the sayings....lol !

Boy you didnt get good dining advice before going did you. Should have asked for suggestions ...you would have had better luck. In terms of Aruban cuisine...there are a number of restaurants such as Papiemento, and Gasparito..I dont think since 1990 (our first trip)we've ever dined in a chain U.S or otherwise...(other than perhaps this one ... I must admit I do enjoy Amazonia for Brazilian BBQ...I dont think its a chain though but I could be mistaken)...some of our other fav's include(in no particular order):

Chez Matilde
Chef's Table
Flying Fishbone
El Gaucho
Passion's
Mirandi
Que Pasa
Screaming Eagle
Madame Janette's
Ruinas Del Mar
Sunset Grill
Yemanji
Amadeus
Azzuro(yep I'll admit it we do dine at 1 Italian restaurant....quite frankly Italian is where I think the island is a little weak though)



and these are just the ones we like to go to over a 2 or 3 week period(not the other 50 or 100 that there are)....and that doesnt count the "lets just grab a pizza or sushi nights"....lol...I was just planning our dinners out for Nov. and was bummed that we didnt have enough nights to go to all the restaurants that I love. We're definitely not beer drinkers so cant help you there !

* 

"Hotels are mostly the high-rise buildings and they are all on one half of one side of the island where there is a man-made beach. "

*Not sure what all the people who stay in the low rise section will think of this but the low rise area I think has more properties than the high rise(but more units per building in the high rise....properties such as the Bucuti, Costa Linda, La Cabana, the Divi's etc. etc etc.....are all in the low rise rise area on one heck of a beautiful beach *


  "Marriott provides three separate properties on one end of the long beach and the properties are fine but I never choose a location because of the resort or timeshare. "

*For us that is a big factor...when I go somewhere if im looking for R and R the last thing I want to do is have to walk or god forbid drive to get to a decent beach....thats why Im a bit nervous about STT in May although it is the 1st of our 3 weeks so that if the beach is as bad as I hear at FC we'll deal with it for the first week of 3 then onto Anguilla * 

"If you wind surf or if you like to sit and read in a non-stop breezes, then this might be the place to go.  Otherwise, there are much better islands in the Carribean."

*That depends on personal taste I think....a couple of our other favourites are Grand Cayman, and Provo....we tend to like islands with long white beaches, great dining which is easily accessible and low crime rates....I like to be able to do the midnight walks along the beach, or not worry returning to our car at night when we go into town to dine....dh and I will hit a casino or two while on island and sometimes stay out till 2 am....no worries at all walking to a parking lot, or driving anywhere even at that time*

"FWIW, I'm a southerner and I can drive to the beautiful, charming, and charismatic gulf coast beaches or southern Atlantic beach towns for any long weekend.  Maybe I'm spoiled."

*Me too(spoiled that is...at least dh thinks so  )....we tend to like the South Pacific, Australia, and Hawaii the most for beach vacations....but find Aruba a great close second when we cant or dont wish to fly that far !*


----------



## SpikeMauler (Sep 8, 2010)

As soon as I read Old Hickory's "Con" opinion and seen he was an MFC owner I knew the St Thomas "comments" would be forthcoming. I'm heading to the Surf Club in a couple of weeks. It's our first time to Aruba and we are very excited about the trip. Still debating whether to rent a car or not(there's only two of us). We plan to food shop(once), visit a few beaches and dine out at least four or five nights. Any opinions on renting or not renting a car?


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 8, 2010)

SpikeMauler said:


> As soon as I read Old Hickory's "Con" opinion and seen he was an MFC owner I knew the St Thomas "comments" would be forthcoming. I'm heading to the Surf Club in a couple of weeks. It's our first time to Aruba and we are very excited about the trip. Still debating whether to rent a car or not(there's only two of us). We plan to food shop(once), visit a few beaches and dine out at least four or five nights. Any opinions on renting or not renting a car?



This Christmas/New Years will be our 27th yr in Aruba.  We always rent a car --we have found that during the holiday season it is very busy and cabs can be scarce.  If you rent a car go to the visitaruba.com website and order one of their cards--I think they are $12.95.  You can get restaurant and car rental discounts.  We use it to rent through Economy Car.  They will deliver the card to your hotel/timeshare.  We eat dinner out every night---here are some excellent ones:
   Madame Jeanette (named after a local spice--not a person)
   Screaming Eagles
   Flying Fishbones
   Yemanja Grill
   Chalet Suisse
   Blossoms (chinese side)
   El Gaucho
   Taste of Belgium
   Papillion
   Hosteleria da Vitorio
   Smokey Joe's


Enjoy yourself--the water is much prettier than the US East coast beaches.
 ilene


----------



## Luckybee (Sep 8, 2010)

SpikeMauler said:


> As soon as I read Old Hickory's "Con" opinion and seen he was an MFC owner I knew the St Thomas "comments" would be forthcoming. I'm heading to the Surf Club in a couple of weeks. It's our first time to Aruba and we are very excited about the trip. Still debating whether to rent a car or not(there's only two of us). We plan to food shop(once), visit a few beaches and dine out at least four or five nights. Any opinions on renting or not renting a car?



Car's are pretty reasonable esp at this time of year. It's just dh and I and we always rent a car as well. Very convenient and no waiting for cabs(although I dont think you'd have much of a wait this season) at restaurants etc. But by the time you add up tranfers from the airport, to and from groceries and dinner cost wise you'd be close. We've rented from a variety of companies over the years....as Ilene said "Economy: is a good co. as are many others. The only one we've ever had problems with has a similiar name to that one but shorter....I wouldnt rent from that company again....big fight about a scratch already noted on the sign out sheet....long story. We now rent from Budget since they always give us an amazing rate and great cars, and no issues

If you want more descriptors on restaurants or anything else ie snorkeling, boats, casinos etc feel free to ask ! Also there are a couple of great Aruba message boards out there...which I'll post for you if you'd like.


----------



## lovearuba (Sep 8, 2010)

*you dont need it*



SpikeMauler said:


> As soon as I read Old Hickory's "Con" opinion and seen he was an MFC owner I knew the St Thomas "comments" would be forthcoming. I'm heading to the Surf Club in a couple of weeks. It's our first time to Aruba and we are very excited about the trip. Still debating whether to rent a car or not(there's only two of us). We plan to food shop(once), visit a few beaches and dine out at least four or five nights. Any opinions on renting or not renting a car?



If you are at either Marriott timeshare in Aruba you really dont need a car.  We never rent one.  We go there with at least 8 people.  We use a cab from the airport to the hotel and back and usually take a cab to the supermarket and back.  Prices are really reasonable.  The majority of the restaurants we go to are within walking distance from the resort depending on how healthy you are.  We've also taken the local bus into town and back, pretty cheap fare and a pleasant ride.  Either way you will love Aruba just watch out for those New Yorkers wearing Red Sox hate tshirts :ignore:.


----------



## sun&fun (Sep 8, 2010)

*One Happy Island*

I won't weigh in on the scenery, or lack thereof, or whether Aruba has any historical significance.  (I've never missed those features)  Like others posting here, I go to Aruba to relax and it is one of the most "hassle-free" Caribbean locations I know.  Eagle Beach is one of the best beaches in the Caribbean and I DO go to Aruba to enjoy lounging on the beach, dipping in the water and reading under a palapa in the wind :whoopie: eating at top flight restaurants and reconnecting with the friends I've met there over the years.  

I'm not interested in promoting Aruba to anyone who doesn't enjoy that kind of vacation, but if you do, it's hard to beat One Happy Island!


----------



## Old Hickory (Sep 9, 2010)

We bought at MFC on our only visit to STT and we bought there in order to exchange and visit the 30-something locations of Marriott timeshares.  I'm not sure If we'll ever go back to STT (but more than likely in order to visit the BVIs). 

I understand that some of you like to return to your home property year after year.  Good for you.  But the OP wanted to know why he/she should go to Aruba and since all previous responses were positive and somewhat similiar, I decided to give my honest and alternative view.  So now it's 2 vs. many more in favor of Aruba.    

What if we all agreed on everything? 

When I return to the Carribean, it will be St. Kitts because I've never been and I hope, like all of my trips, to find some local adventure and local charm to experience.  

FYI, Jamaica can be dangerous if you stray but the local food, coffee, beer, rum, music, dance, attire, the people, the lifestyles, and the natural beauty of the island to explore are all outstanding!   Living requires some risk...

As always thanks to TUG! Where else can I get great views and discussions on travel?


----------



## Luckybee (Sep 9, 2010)

Old Hickory said:


> We bought at MFC on our only visit to STT and we bought there in order to exchange and visit the 30-something locations of Marriott timeshares.  I'm not sure If we'll ever go back to STT (but more than likely in order to visit the BVIs).
> 
> I understand that some of you like to return to your home property year after year.  Good for you.  But the OP wanted to know why he/she should go to Aruba and since all previous responses were positive and somewhat similiar, I decided to give my honest and alternative view.  So now it's 2 vs. many more in favor of Aruba.
> 
> ...




It wasnt a matter of simply disagreeing. And it isnt a matter of who is "for" Aruba...If you hated the island because you didnt like the landscape, or the resort, or the restaurants that you tried, thats cool. You are certainly welcome to your opinion , as all of us are here on Tug. The issue imho is  when you stated a number of things that were simply incorrect ie: your references to restaurants and hotels. I didnt wish to leave anyone with innacurate information that they might be making decisions based on. Your perspective on things such as the landscape were opinions and absolutely your entitled to that opinion...but some of the comments were simply factually wrong.

I think it's unfortunate that you didnt get very good info before or during your trip to Aruba that would have allowed you to find the numerous fantastic restaurants that were available, or Eagle Beach to see the low rise hotels and beaches, or Aruban culture such as the show put on in town weekly etc etc.

Oh...we dont just go back to Aruba year after year....we use our timeshare for Aruba but we travel quite a bit. Aruba is our usual November holiday(and weather wise we've had far too much bad luck on other islands at that time of year)....winter and summer vacations are not timeshare oriented  but I think we simply have different tastes in holidays.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 9, 2010)

sun&fun said:


> I won't weigh in on the scenery, or lack thereof, or whether Aruba has any historical significance.  (I've never missed those features)  Like others posting here, I go to Aruba to relax and it is one of the most "hassle-free" Caribbean locations I know.  Eagle Beach is one of the best beaches in the Caribbean and I DO go to Aruba to enjoy lounging on the beach, dipping in the water and reading under a palapa in the wind :whoopie: eating at top flight restaurants and reconnecting with the friends I've met there over the years.
> 
> I'm not interested in promoting Aruba to anyone who doesn't enjoy that kind of vacation, but if you do, it's hard to beat One Happy Island!



TOUCHE!!!!

As Luckybee stated we too go to Aruba annually, but we also travel to many other places during each year.  We just don't exchange our timeshares, we stay in hotels.


----------



## Conan (Sep 9, 2010)

Aruba is the one Caribbean island we've been to that I've no desire to return to.

It's not the "Brooklyn" crowd - - FYI there is a community of Orthodox Jews (known for their large numbers of children and ill manners) who go en masse to Aruba during certain weeks but they weren't there when we were.

The things that will keep me away from Aruba are:

- the central hotel area is seriously overbuilt and overcrowded, with lots of chain, touristic restaurants altogether alien to the tropics

- the local people, especially the island Dutch, are very cold and uninterested in you. I guess they're just burned out from the heavy numbers of tourists but they're nothing like Dutch people I've known personally in the US or the Dutch I've met in Holland.

- the wind is unceasing, and when it's really blowing you get sand-blasted at the beach

- this is only anecdotal (and the same thing happened to someone nearby when we were in high-class Longboat Key, Florida), but our camera was stolen off the beach in a popular snorkel spot.

[edited to add: as to restaurants, we did eat at Madame Jeanette's and Flying Fishbone. I didn't care for Madame Jeanette's menu (we had fish-and-melted-cheese with white asparagus). Flying Fishbone was very good and its waterside setting is spectacular; it was a challenge to find so make sure of your directions.]


----------



## m61376 (Sep 11, 2010)

I guess it is all a matter of opinion....


Conan said:


> Aruba is the one Caribbean island we've been to that I've no desire to return to.
> 
> It's not the "Brooklyn" crowd - - FYI there is a community of Orthodox Jews (known for their large numbers of children and ill manners) who go en masse to Aruba during certain weeks but they weren't there when we were. I won't even offer a comment on that....
> 
> ...



I think the one thing this thread proves is that everyone looks for different things in a vacation, and different people view the same thing differently. The best advice is try it...you may find you like it!


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 11, 2010)

Conan said:


> Aruba is the one Caribbean island we've been to that I've no desire to return to.
> 
> It's not the "Brooklyn" crowd - - FYI there is a community of Orthodox Jews (known for their large numbers of children and ill manners) who go en masse to Aruba during certain weeks but they weren't there when we were.    This comment is really not necessary or appropriate.
> 
> ...


Madame Jeanette's has about a 10 page menu-you would think you could have found something to eat.

I hope you enjoy wherever you go on vacation--it is always a personal preference.


----------



## tombo (Sep 11, 2010)

Aruba is a wonderful Island, and a place I will visit again and again. St Maarten is prettier to me since it is green and has mountains, but there is the threat of rain that almost never ruins an Aruba vacation. I love to visit both Arubaand St Maarten and I doubt many people would leave either place disappointed.

If I lived on the west coast I will honestly say that Hawaii (especially Kaui and Maui) would be preferable to any caribbean island to me. The beaches, sand, and water is prettier in the carribbean, but the scenery, snorkeling, hikes, flora,  safe feeling of being in America, etc makes Hawaii the preferable choice IMO. Being o the east coast tips the balance to the caribbean. I can be on Aruba in 4 hours and nly change one time zone. Hawaii is 20 plus hours plus many time zone changes. I get there worn out. I return home worn out. So Aruba and St Maarten are my favorite choices.

As far as waiting in line at 5 am to get lounge chairs, that is not vacation, that is work. Why do people do that year after year? Exchange your Marriott in II for another location like Costa Linda or Playa Linda where the crowds are smaller and where it is easy to get a lounge by the pool or a palapa on the beach. I would not get up every morning at 7 am while on vacation to get a palapa or chair, much less 5 am. There are other resorts on the island that are nice where you don't have to navigate a maze of people to get to the beach or the pool. There are places where you can get a chair and Palapa at 11 am after sleeping in and eating a lesurelly breakfast. I love the Marriott quality, but they built too many rooms in Aruba for the number of available chairs around the pool and on the beach. By all means go to Aruba, but I would recommend staying somewhere other than a Marriott in Aruba.


----------



## lovearuba (Sep 11, 2010)

*early birds*



tombo said:


> Aruba is a wonderful Island, and a place I will visit again and again. St Maarten is prettier to me since it is green and has mountains, but there is the threat of rain that almost never ruins an Aruba vacation. I love to visit both Arubaand St Maarten and I doubt many people would leave either place disappointed.
> 
> If I lived on the west coast I will honestly say that Hawaii (especially Kaui and Maui) would be preferable to any caribbean island to me. The beaches, sand, and water is prettier in the carribbean, but the scenery, snorkeling, hikes, flora,  safe feeling of being in America, etc makes Hawaii the preferable choice IMO. Being o the east coast tips the balance to the caribbean. I can be on Aruba in 4 hours and nly change one time zone. Hawaii is 20 plus hours plus many time zone changes. I get there worn out. I return home worn out. So Aruba and St Maarten are my favorite choices.
> 
> As far as waiting in line at 5 am to get lounge chairs, that is not vacation, that is work. Why do people do that year after year? Exchange your Marriott in II for another location like Costa Linda or Playa Linda where the crowds are smaller and where it is easy to get a lounge by the pool or a palapa on the beach. I would not get up every morning at 7 am while on vacation to get a palapa or chair, much less 5 am. There are other resorts on the island that are nice where you don't have to navigate a maze of people to get to the beach or the pool. There are places where you can get a chair and Palapa at 11 am after sleeping in and eating a lesurelly breakfast. I love the Marriott quality, but they built too many rooms in Aruba for the number of available chairs around the pool and on the beach. By all means go to Aruba, but I would recommend staying somewhere other than a Marriott in Aruba.



Its funny but I automatically wake at 4:30 AM regardless of what day of the week it is so its not a big deal for me to be in line by 7 but I certainly understand others.  As for trading into another timeshare in Aruba, they are just not as nice and I've seen the line for the ones you are referring to and one of them has really small beach front.  Its just not the same.


----------



## Luckybee (Sep 11, 2010)

Dont forget too, that if one is staying at the OC(i dont know the rules for the SC any longer so may be the same? ) that you can rent a palapa 3 days at a time. We've never had a problem doing that and we almost always get either 1st or 2nd row(when its really busy we may miss the odd day. We enjoy waking up at 9 or so, exercising, have a leisurely lunch and rarely arrive at the beach before 11 or 12...our palapa is always there waiting. Then on the last of the 3 days one can book 3 days more. The only difficulty is that there has been the odd time where someone has planted themselves under the palapa already and they have to be asked to move, but usually that isnt an issue.

Oh and Tombo...just an fyi....there is never a wait at the Oc for lounge chairs at the beach....only for the palapas and off season only for the prime palapas(1st and 2nd row). When we stroll down at 11 or 12 we could always get the back rows if we so desired! Plenty of chairs are always available which can be moved wherever, if shade isnt an important factor(in our younger days we never used a palapa ) then no difficulty at all !

LoveAruba....I have to say that Costa Linda is pretty darn nice. Dh and I recently took a gander around over there....we had as you may recall been considering more weeks and wont buy now at the OC....the units were very nice and the beach is twice as nice as the Marriotts....the only down side was fixed weeks but in the scheme of things given ....well....you know.....that may be minor inconvenience....so I certainly wouldnt be reluctant to trade in but I think Costa Linda is only with RCI (but i could be mistaken?)


----------



## ukellie (Sep 11, 2010)

*One happy Island*

Hi we are from the uk and own weeks at aruba surf club and would say yes yes yes we have been twice 
The down side is flights i have been looking to return and the flights times are usually with a stopover in the states and prices have gone up too
We last did the return journey in 14 hours from Manchester Altlanta Aruba
Feel free to get in touch if you have any further questions

ukellie


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 11, 2010)

*As far as waiting in line at 5 am to get lounge chairs, that is not vacation, that is work. Why do people do that year after year? Exchange your Marriott in II for another location like Costa Linda or Playa Linda where the crowds are smaller and where it is easy to get a lounge by the pool or a palapa on the beach. *

I hardly think they are comparable to the Marriott. If I was going to trade for anything it would be the Renaissance. Also it's a bunch of baloney about waking up at 5;00 or 5:30. Some seniors do it but they are early birds. I'm a late riser and never had problem.


----------



## Larry (Sep 11, 2010)

Luckybee said:


> ....so I certainly wouldnt be reluctant to trade in but I think Costa Linda is only with RCI (but i could be mistaken?)



Costa Linda trades with both RCI and II.


----------



## Larry (Sep 11, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> *[
> I hardly think they are comparable to the Marriott. If I was going to trade for anything it would be the Renaissance. *


*

I own at Playa Linda and the Renaissance and have owned at Costa Linda as well, I liked all three for different reasons but with all due respect I would take Playa Linda or Costa Linda over the Renaissance and although the units may not be as luxurious as Marriott they are comparable or better than Marriott in many other ways such as better location, better beach, especially Costa Linda and daily maid service which Marriott does not provide. 

The units at both Costa Linda and Playa Linda are better than Renaissance IMHO.

Both Costa Linda and Playa Linda are either in the process of renovation 
( Playa Linda) or will be starting renovations soon. Once renovations are completed units will be more comparable to Marriott. Don't want a debate on who has better resort just noting what OP was asking about Aruba and pointing out other great choices in Aruba besides Marriott. *


----------



## tombo (Sep 12, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> I hardly think they are comparable to the Marriott. If I was going to trade for anything it would be the Renaissance. Also it's a bunch of baloney about waking up at 5;00 or 5:30. Some seniors do it but they are early birds. I'm a late riser and never had problem.



Yes they are comparable. Trip Adviser ranks Costa Linda as the 3rd best resort on Palm Beach ahead of number 7 ocean Club and number 9 Surf Club.

http://www.tripadvisor.in/Hotels-g147249-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba-Hotels.html

Excerpt from one of the recent trip adviser Surf Club reviews submitted by a Marriott owner:
" This is a very huge resort with two other adjoining properties. As others have said, way too big for the facilities available. We found it comical to watch guests from our terrace overlooking the Lazy River, attacking the chairs at 6:00 A.M. in the morning. This is absolutely ridiculous!! They really need to find another way to handle this. Fortunately we were without our kids and didn't have to deal with this. We wouldn't hit the pool or beach until well into the afternoon when many had abondoned their chairs or huts. The beach on the Surf Club side is very crowded almost up until the time of the beautiful sunsets there. Especially when compared to more uncrowded beaches up and down the strand. Try the beaches in front of the Water Club and Marriot Resort or even at the next door Holiday Inn. All are better. By the way these are some of the busiest and noisiest beaches I have ever seen."

http://www.tripadvisor.in/ShowUserR...-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are some pictures
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/4712939

GREAT restaurants by the ocean.
But I prefer other islands, actually. The wind annoys me. My husband loves the wind.


----------



## davewasbaloo (Sep 12, 2010)

For me living in the UK, I would say Aruba is one of the lowest on the Marriott ladder for us (but we are not lay around while on vacation people). For the cost and travel time, I would be more inclined to go to Thailand, Hawaii, or Newport Coast if a long distance beach holiday were important. But that is just me. 

I find most of the Caribbean quite dull with the exception of Jamaica or St Lucia. I like scenery and history, and laying on a beach is not my idea of fun for any longer than 1 day.

But everyone has different tastes. For us, travel is about exploring and learning, or having fun with lots of activities. That's just a fellow UK MVCI's opinion. But then again, it is the likes of Williamsburg, Lake Tahoe, Thailand and Hawaii that are higher up my interest register (and Vegas if our kids weren't so young).


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 12, 2010)

> (and Vegas if our kids weren't so young)



How young are your kids?  We took the kids there when they were about 14 & 15 and there were tons of stuff to do.  Grand Canyon is a drive, but well worth it (we drove and spent the night).  The Hoover Dam is on the way, and that's a great day trip (if you go, you should take the tour inside.  In Vegas  proper, there is the National Atomic Testing Museum (no, you don't come out glowing ) as well as Ethel M's Chocolate Factory & Cactus Gardens and NY hotel with the roller coaster.  If you really like roller coasters, you can try the one on the top of the Stratosphere.   The biggest problem with kids in Vegas is that you can't take them to many shows...and they keep giving them those "playing cards".


----------



## GregT (Sep 12, 2010)

How is the weather in Aruba in October?  The internet doesn't look dramatically hotter/wetter versus February -- but there has to be a reason for the seasonal demand?  Humidity?

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 12, 2010)

GregT said:


> How is the weather in Aruba in October?  The internet doesn't look dramatically hotter/wetter versus February -- but there has to be a reason for the seasonal demand?  Humidity?
> 
> Please advise and thanks!



I think seasonal demand is because of US school vacations.  The weather there is basically the same all year with the exception of April-June when it is the windiest.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 12, 2010)

ilene13 said:


> I think seasonal demand is because of US school vacations.  The weather there is basically the same all year with the exception of April-June when it is the windiest.



After Labor Day in the US travel to Aruba does not pick up again until Christmas. Basically due to school calendar, and possibly the threat of tropical storms / Hurricanes. 

For the most part Aruba is below the path of the North Atlantic storm pattern. However there may be exceptions. Few and far between. I would travel to Aruba in Sept,  Oct before considering a vacation in PR, or St Martin for example. I have been to Aruba Surf Club in September and it was a dream. No crowds, No problem with Chairs. 

The weather is mostly arid as the Humidity is relatively low.


----------



## m61376 (Sep 12, 2010)

GregT said:


> How is the weather in Aruba in October?  The internet doesn't look dramatically hotter/wetter versus February -- but there has to be a reason for the seasonal demand?  Humidity?
> 
> Please advise and thanks!


As posted by others, the weather is basically the same year round, since it is so close to the equator and below the hurricane belt. 

Demand is highest during school vacation times (for obvious reasons) and during the winter months, since it is a popular destination for Northeast and Midwest residents wanting to escape the winter cold.


----------



## Luckybee (Sep 13, 2010)

GregT said:


> How is the weather in Aruba in October?  The internet doesn't look dramatically hotter/wetter versus February -- but there has to be a reason for the seasonal demand?  Humidity?
> 
> Please advise and thanks!



According to what some of the staff have told me over the years at the Oc there are a couple of distinct busy "seasons". From about the end of November (around U.S Thanksgiving) through to Easter, which consists of those looking to escape winter including various school breaks and Xmas etc., then again for end of June through to August for summer family vacations. Sept/Oct is one of the few times that "some " staff are allowed vacation time because its the only real "lower" season. I've only been once during that time frame...weather was great(one of the things we love about Aruba is that the weather is pretty darn consistent....I cant remember the source but many moons ago I read on a weather site that Aruba's annual rainfall is comparable to most other Caribbean islands monthly rainfall ! ...yes it does mean the island is more arid and you wont get the lushness but you will get great sun and beach time What was even nicer is the island was relatively quiet, with little need for reservations anywhere....unforunately for us with our s--- winters we tend to be amoung those trying to escape winter so the Sept/Oct time frame never works well....lol


----------



## Steve A (Sep 13, 2010)

It was great talking with you at the Monarch. I hope you and your son and his friend had a good trip back to Wales. You should do HHI again.


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Sep 20, 2010)

*The whole "6am to get a chair" thing is very misleading*

You can absolutely, 100% get a seat, even when it's crowded, at the pool at the Marriott Surf Club.  If you want one *directly* next to the pool (why, so some kid can splash you as they float by?), and want to be sitting there from 10-2pm every day and upping your chance at skin cancer?  Then you have to wake up very early for the honor to throw your chair tags on.  Otherwise, not to worry:  my wife and I would just go down (and this was platinum season, in Feb/Winter, mind you) around mid-morning, or later afternoon, and we'd never have a problem getting some seats.  Were they "prime" real estate?  Not always (though sometimes we got some great seats).  BUt they were always fine.  And it never took us more than 5 minutes, tops, to snag some.




welshhope said:


> Being a fairly well travelled Brit, I am wondering if it is worth the cost and effort of going to Aruba next year - it has always been on the wish list since we almost bought a Divi Heritage timeshare 20 years ago (we were in Barbados and did not buy).
> 
> I am reading crowded pools indiffferent service - up at 6 a.m. to get a pool side sunbed - not my idea of fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry (Sep 21, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> *As far as waiting in line at 5 am to get lounge chairs, that is not vacation, that is work. Why do people do that year after year? Exchange your Marriott in II for another location like Costa Linda or Playa Linda where the crowds are smaller and where it is easy to get a lounge by the pool or a palapa on the beach. *
> 
> I hardly think they are comparable to the Marriott. If I was going to trade for anything it would be the Renaissance. Also it's a bunch of baloney about waking up at 5;00 or 5:30. Some seniors do it but they are early birds. I'm a late riser and never had problem.




I take exception to your comment "I hardly think they are comparable to the Marriott", and apparently Travel and Leisure Magazine would certainly not agree with your statement as they have listed Playa Linda as the number 9 out of the top ten family oriented resorts in the Caribbean in their October 2010 issue. As a matter of fact this is the third time Playa Linda was rated in T&L magazine as one of the top Caribbean resorts in the past 5 or six years.

Marriotts are certainly nice timeshare properties in Aruba as well as other locations but don't think there aren't other timeshares that compare.

Oh by the way this year Playa Linda was the only timeshare rated among the top ten by T&L readers.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 21, 2010)

Larry said:


> I take exception to your comment "I hardly think they are comparable to the Marriott", and apparently Travel and Leisure Magazine would certainly not agree with your statement as they have listed Playa Linda as the number 9 out of the top ten family oriented resorts in the Caribbean in their October 2010 issue. As a matter of fact this is the third time Playa Linda was rated in T&L magazine as one of the top Caribbean resorts in the past 5 or six years.
> 
> Marriotts are certainly nice timeshare properties in Aruba as well as other locations but don't think there aren't other timeshares that compare.
> 
> Oh by the way this year Playa Linda was the only timeshare rated among the top ten by T&L readers.



I didn't say they weren't nice properties - they are.  But
1. Not on Palm Beach (which is either a plus or minus depending on what you like)
2. Cost significantly less
3. They don't come up as comparable options if I search for an Aruba trade on Interval
4. No lazy river/private island
5. Not Marriott
= IMHO Not comparable to trade a Marriott week for as previoius poster suggested. I would still recommend to family/friend as option to stay in Aruba.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 21, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> I didn't say they weren't nice properties - they are.  But
> 1. Not on Palm Beach (which is either a plus or minus depending on what you like)
> 2. Cost significantly less
> 3. They don't come up as comparable options if I search for an Aruba trade on Interval
> ...



If not on Palm Beach then what beach is it located? (Playa Linda)

Costa Linda is on Eagle Beach. I actually prefer Eagle Beach to Palm Beach, and I own at Surf Club. There is way more of an expanse of sandy beach, without the crowded feel of Palm Beach. 

As a matter of fact I believe that the best location is situated by  Casa Del Mar and Aruba Beach Club on Eagle Beach. That is where a tip of the Aruba island actually juts out into the Caribbean Ocean.


----------



## Luckybee (Sep 21, 2010)

billymach4 said:


> If not on Palm Beach then what beach is it located? (Playa Linda)
> 
> Costa Linda is on Eagle Beach. I actually prefer Eagle Beach to Palm Beach, and I own at Surf Club. There is way more of an expanse of sandy beach, without the crowded feel of Palm Beach.
> 
> As a matter of fact I believe that the best location is situated by  Casa Del Mar and Aruba Beach Club on Eagle Beach. That is where a tip of the Aruba island actually juts out into the Caribbean Ocean.




We own at the OC, and I would agree that the better "beach" is by far on that tip with the overall beach at Eagle being far better than Palm. 

Going through the list as stated by Weimaraner

1. Playa Linda is on Palm Beach...a better section than the Marriott has
2. Cost significantly less(isnt that a plus ?)
3. Are Cl and PL even with I.I ?
4. A plus in my book but then we dont travel with kids(one of the reasons we avoid the SC...sorry SC fans)
5. Used to be I'd agree with that but now...another plus !
Bottom line is its your opinion and I would suggest that many might disagree.


----------



## Larry (Sep 21, 2010)

Luckybee said:


> We own at the OC, and I would agree that the better "beach" is by far on that tip with the overall beach at Eagle being far better than Palm.
> 
> 3. Are Cl and PL even with I.I ?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tombo (Sep 22, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> = IMHO Not comparable to trade a Marriott week for as previoius poster suggested. I would still recommend to family/friend as option to stay in Aruba.



Travel and leisure ranks Playa Linda top 10 in the carribbean, neither Marriott made the list. 

Trip Adviser ranks Costa Linda as the 3rd best resort ahead of number 7 ocean Club and number 9 Surf Club.
http://www.tripadvisor.in/Hotels-g14...ba-Hotels.html


On where to stay.com Raddisson is 1st, Hyatt is 2nd, Playa Linda is 19th, Divi Phoenix Aruba is 15th, Divi Dutch Village 27th, Occidental s 33rd, Marriott Surf Club is 34th. 
http://www.wheretostay.com/caribbean/aruba/lodging-c14-Aruba.html

Frommer's has Costa Linda 3rd, Ocean Club 5th,Casa Del Mar 10th, Playa Linda 11th, Aruba Divi Phoenix 13th, and Surf Club not listed.
http://www.frommers.com/destinations/aruba/176_indacc.html

Marriott owners skew the results on timeshare and other web sites because there are more Marriott owners than any other chain other than possibly Wundham. Marriott owners almost always give Marriott resorts a 10 in everything giving the resorts a higher rating than if all reviews were from unbiased travelers.  Independent reviews from people who rent a room are usually unbiased and a more reliable barometer IMO.

Trip adviser has tons of reviews from both owners and non owners and is still typically spot on with their rating of resorts and restaurants because of the large number of reviews and the constant updates by new travelers. To assume Marriott is better than everything else just because it is Marriott will make you miss a lot of great resorts and destinations. Marriotts are nice, but they are not the only ones that are nice, and often they are not the best choice IMO.


From the independent reviews you appear to be correct that these are not comparable trades. The Playa Linda and Costa Linda are the preferred properties in most independent polls. However if you are flexible with your travel dates, you might still be able to get PL or CL using your Marriott as a trader in II.


----------



## Larry (Sep 22, 2010)

tombo said:


> Travel and leisure ranks Playa Linda top 10 in the carribbean, neither Marriott made the list.
> 
> Trip Adviser ranks Costa Linda as the 3rd best resort ahead of number 7 ocean Club and number 9 Surf Club.
> http://www.tripadvisor.in/Hotels-g14...ba-Hotels.html
> ...



Great response !!!!!!!!!!! 

I obviously completely agree   :wave

One more point and it's just my own pet peeve. Although most timeshares do not provide daily made service it is pretty much the norm in Aruba at most timeshare resorts including Playa Linda and Costa Linda. Caribbean resorts and Mexico resorts that are on the beach with sand being tracked into your room needs daily maid service IMHO. 

Housekeeping is usually the number 1 or 2 expense on a timeshare resort budget and is very much considered by HOA's in calculating maintenance fees. Marriott does not provide daily maid service at any of their timeshares including Aruba, yet they have the highest maintenance fees in Aruba:

Marriott does manage the Renaissance Aruba but they do not own it and is not part of Marriott Vacation club so they do provide daily maid service in all units including the timeshare units.


----------



## Luckybee (Sep 22, 2010)

Larry said:


> Luckybee said:
> 
> 
> > We own at the OC, and I would agree that the better "beach" is by far on that tip with the overall beach at Eagle being far better than Palm.
> ...


----------



## gpdiver (Sep 22, 2010)

We have stayed at the surf club and ocean club and find the ocean club is much less crowded as it has about 1/3 the units on the same beach front. One option to not getting up real early to reserve a chair at the pool is to reserve a palapa (thatch umbrella) on the beach as once it is reserved, it is yours no matter what time you get there. The ocean club has been mostly renovated and the rooms are comparable to the surf club now with the exception of not having an in room washer/dryer, but there are w/d on every floor. The surf club  may be preferred for children as it does have more activities, but also more crowds.


----------



## Larry (Sep 22, 2010)

Luckybee said:


> Larry said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info on affiliations. Just curious, was CL always in II?  I ask because when we originally purchased I seem to recall that we had an II preference over RCI(for reasons that escape me now)and that was one of the reasons we chose Marriott instead of CL, at least I thought it was. Funny how things that seemed important back then are so relevant now that I cant remember them....lol.
> ...


----------



## 30269mcla (Dec 23, 2011)

*Aruba*

It seems that you are partial to Marriott Timeshares.  You may want to look at the low key Resorts in Aruba.  Not like the large hotel chains.  If you are interested in going to Aruba in the month of July, please let me know.:rofl:


----------



## Whirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Luckybee said:


> What Aruba isn't
> 
> 1. Lush and tropical
> 2. Culturally interesting
> ...



i think this is a pretty balanced summary. Aruba is decidely NOT one of our favorite islands because lush natural beauty and cultural interest are important to us. 

It was a great trip when my daughter was very young ( 9 mos) because there were no inconveniences. I could largely shop for familiar products and use US dollars and everyone spoke English.

There are lots of timeshares there, so that makes it a popular spot for people on this forum. Its very easy there and there are often lots of direct flights making accessibility attractive for many. Quite lovely, just not very special, in my opinion. 

If you just want a reliably pleasant destination with consistent weather, then it certainly fits the bill. 

I do like that there are some really great top notch dining choices there, unlike many less commercial islands where you find great local food but not haute cuisine, per se. 

Like many have said,  it depends on what you want, so I hope you can sort through all this objectively. 

For a girls weekend, where we wanted great restaurants and EASY, it was a great choice. 

For a romantic getaway with my husband, I would choose somewhere else.... less commercial, more intimate, more interesting. 

YMMV


----------



## m61376 (Dec 24, 2011)

Funny that this thread, over a year old, was resurrected. Seems like it was bumped up by someone looking to advertise a rental.

That said, like most places, there are people who love Aruba and return there every year, and those who could take it or leave it. While it doesn't have the quaintness of some locales or the beautiful scenery, etc., of others, for us it has the basic components of a great vacation- great weather, cooling breezes that make even hot days comfortable, and really good restaurants, all in a clean, safe and friendly environment which is easily accessible, both in traveling there and once on the island. It is a great place to relax and enjoy each other's company without having to worry about going here and there and where to go for dinner, and while I was always a traveler who never liked to stay put before visiting the island (my family always quipped that they needed a vacation from one of my vacations  ), I actually find that Aruba is conducive to relaxing and vegging for a week, which is sometimes nice to recharge one's batteries.

What it may be lacking in surrounds is more than made up by the other creature comforts and the ability to truly relax once there without other vacation related stressors. For us at least that's a huge draw; returning is kinda like putting on comfortable slippers and coming home to unwind.


----------



## KathyPet (Dec 24, 2011)

We went once and would never go back.  If you want a relaxing experience this is not it.  Overcrowded pools and elevators.  A desert island with no greenery except where the hotels water the property.  High prices for everything.  A wind that blows across the beaches covering you with sand in your eyes and hair.  One of the worst vacations we ever had and definitely the worst Marriott experience we ever had.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 24, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> We went once and would never go back.  If you want a relaxing experience this is not it.  Overcrowded pools and elevators.  A desert island with no greenery except where the hotels water the property.  High prices for everything.  A wind that blows across the beaches covering you with sand in your eyes and hair.  One of the worst vacations we ever had and definitely the worst Marriott experience we ever had.



Unfortunately we had an almost identical experience. In addition there was a group of guests staying at the same time that were a little boisterous and disruptive. It's hard to knock a place that so many people like but once you get a bad feeling about a place it's hard to get rid of it.


----------



## rosepointe (Dec 24, 2011)

m61376 said:


> Funny that this thread, over a year old, was resurrected. Seems like it was bumped up by someone looking to advertise a rental.
> 
> That said, like most places, there are people who love Aruba and return there every year, and those who could take it or leave it. While it doesn't have the quaintness of some locales or the beautiful scenery, etc., of others, for us it has the basic components of a great vacation- great weather, cooling breezes that make even hot days comfortable, and really good restaurants, all in a clean, safe and friendly environment which is easily accessible, both in traveling there and once on the island. It is a great place to relax and enjoy each other's company without having to worry about going here and there and where to go for dinner, and while I was always a traveler who never liked to stay put before visiting the island (my family always quipped that they needed a vacation from one of my vacations  ), I actually find that Aruba is conducive to relaxing and vegging for a week, which is sometimes nice to recharge one's batteries.
> 
> What it may be lacking in surrounds is more than made up by the other creature comforts and the ability to truly relax once there without other vacation related stressors. For us at least that's a huge draw; returning is kinda like putting on comfortable slippers and coming home to unwind.



This topic goes on and on.....

Ditto.  After running all day and night in Europe for 4 weeks I am wishing for some RnR and book time in Aruba.  I love Hawaii and many of the other Caribbean Islands and never find I have to put one over another. They all have different features and different attractions.  While I think Hawaii is one of the most beautiful places in the world I find the ocean terrifying at times especially after getting stuck in a terrfying undertow while getting out of the water in Maui.

We all know the situation at the Ocean and Surf Clubs as they have been posted for years. Crowded yes...but not in comparison to the French Rivera where you breath the next person's air.

Is the pool chair "ownership" annoying at the Surf Club (where we own)...yes.  SO I try to book during seasons that don't have entire family groups booked.  If I want more quiet time I look to go to the Ocean Club.

These properties are all different.  No need to put one down because it does not meet ones expectations.  

Wishing everyone a good holiday season whereever you are.

Sue :whoopie:


----------



## Luckybee (Dec 26, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> We went once and would never go back.  If you want a relaxing experience this is not it.  Overcrowded pools and elevators.  A desert island with no greenery except where the hotels water the property.  High prices for everything.  A wind that blows across the beaches covering you with sand in your eyes and hair.  One of the worst vacations we ever had and definitely the worst Marriott experience we ever had.


 I really have to question "high prices" ...I guess it depends on one's basis of comparison but we've done a fair bit in the Caribbean ie: Grand Cayman, Turks and Caicos, Barbados, Jamaica, St Barts, Anguilla, Bahamas, St Maarten, Virgin Islands(many on more than one occasion) ...out of the islands we've been to(excluding Jamaica which for us was A.I) we spend far less in AUA than we do in GC, Anguilla, Turks, St. Barts, SXM, and the Bahamas...we found St. Thomas/St. John to be comparable.

On relaxing...well for us we find it very relaxing but we never stay at the SC...either the OC or the Hyatt.

Regarding the wind...that depends very much on the time of year(although wind like rain can be unpredictable)...we've done most seasons and we've sadly been there when there is no wind at all which usually means it is too darn hot and humid !


----------



## Luckybee (Dec 26, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Unfortunately we had an almost identical experience. In addition there was a group of guests staying at the same time that were a little boisterous and disruptive. It's hard to knock a place that so many people like but once you get a bad feeling about a place it's hard to get rid of it.



Let me guess...you had the unfortunate experience of being there in Jan. Although we've never been at the Marriott's at that time we've had friends who have and if this is what you're speaking about I can well understand your feelings ! This has been a problem for years !


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 26, 2011)

Luckybee said:


> Let me guess...you had the unfortunate experience of being there in Jan. Although we've never been at the Marriott's at that time we've had friends who have and if this is what you're speaking about I can well understand your feelings ! This has been a problem for years !



You are correct and there's no need to start that discussion again. Beyond that though there are several locations that MVCI has that I don't care for. That doesn't mean that their not great resorts or very popular resorts. Lakeshore Reserve is a good example. It's the nicest MVCI resort I've been to so far. The units, the grounds the staff everything was top shelf. Unfortunately it's in Orlando and the only reason I go there is when I take the grandkids to the parks. I have one set left to take and then I'll probably never go there again. 

You like Aruba, I like St Thomas. Both in the Caribbean but two wildly different experiences. Both are nice but appeal to different folks for different reasons. What a boring world it would be if we all liked the same thing.


----------



## Lee55 (Dec 26, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Both are nice but appeal to different folks for different reasons. What a boring world it would be if we all liked the same thing.



How true.....


----------



## m61376 (Dec 26, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> You like Aruba, I like St Thomas. Both in the Caribbean but two wildly different experiences. Both are nice but appeal to different folks for different reasons. What a boring world it would be if we all liked the same thing.



How true! And although I haven't been to the Marriott in St. Thomas, I feel about the locale probably the same way you do abut Aruba. Isn't it great to have so many options?! I think we're a fortunate bunch!


----------



## elaine (Dec 26, 2011)

I do not know of the "groups" anyone is speaking of in Jan. But, would the 1st week of Jan be "safe" from these groups? I know there would be some hold-overs from Christmas, but we were thinking this might be a slightly lower week for crowds vs. mid-late Jan.?


----------



## Luckybee (Dec 26, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> You like Aruba, I like St Thomas. Both in the Caribbean but two wildly different experiences. Both are nice but appeal to different folks for different reasons. What a boring world it would be if we all liked the same thing.



Actually St. Thomas was an ok trip this past May(we did go once before but that was a disaster mainly because of our hotel...not the Marriott). It isnt that I wouldnt go back but we just didnt feel safe there in terms of driving/walking around at night. The one thing that we didnt like was having to take a shuttle to get to a decent beach from the timeshare. The little strip of sand in front of the Cove was way toooooo tiny for me . I'd go back but only if I could do another getaway special but I wouldnt trade the Aruba weeks for it.


----------



## m61376 (Dec 26, 2011)

elaine said:


> I do not know of the "groups" anyone is speaking of in Jan. But, would the 1st week of Jan be "safe" from these groups? I know there would be some hold-overs from Christmas, but we were thinking this might be a slightly lower week for crowds vs. mid-late Jan.?



It's a great week- go and enjoy!


----------

